# Breaking Bad Theory



## JoanDrake (Aug 29, 2013)

For Breaking Bad Fans (Highlight below text for Spoiler)

This is, strictly speaking, hard SF as, AFAIK, there is no existing process that can manufacture meth to the purity shown in this show, even by legal manufacturers.

Mike is not dead. At least that's my theory. We didn't see him die, after all. We didn't even see where Walter had shot him . He's not the kind to just sit and die and he had a gun, so why didn't he just shoot Walter when Walter ran up? He wanted Walter to _think_ he was dead, Jesse too.  My question is why? What angle is he working and how will it come back on Walter in the end


----------

